# How to backup a scratched DVD?



## Lajo CRO (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello everyone!
I Have a little problem.
I have scratced Dvd,and i want to back up it.
But i have a little problem,when i want to back up it,
The Nero said:

Error reading data.
Unrecoverable read error at LBA 907488.
Reading or writting disc failed.
I have try various way to solve the problem,but nothing.

Can you tell me how can i do, or what program to use to save and backup the disc DVD?

Thank you in advanceray:


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

How badly is it scratched? Maybe you can use some toothpaste, Pledge, or even a banana to temporarily fix it.


----------



## Lajo CRO (Jun 30, 2008)

Well,my friend,pretty badly.
It is scratched on the read side.
I will defintly try with a tooth paste,and a banana.
If this pass,you are a Kingray:ray:ray:
Can you tell me what is Pledge?
I will write about results soon!

10X:grin:


----------



## Lajo CRO (Jun 30, 2008)

You can tell me more ideas,solutions.
I will use all of them,then i will write abut it.
10X again!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try a CD repair kit (*link1*, *link2*). It's a paste or 'resurfacing fluid' that you apply to the disc like bananas or toothpaste, but designed for CDs. :smile:

If that doesn't work, try *ISO Buster*. It will recover as much data as possible and copy it to your hard drive so you can reburn it to a new DVD. I've used it on badly scratched CDs and DVDs with varying success. It depends on how badly damaged they are.


----------



## Lajo CRO (Jun 30, 2008)

To Koala:

Today i heard little about Iso Buster,between 2 friends,but i didn "catch",for what forIso Buster is.
I was "in the walk".
Point is:
Thank you for ligthening my dark!
I will try this,& post results.

10X :->


----------

